# جديد لكل العاملين بالسلامة ملف ممتاز عن السقالات Scaffolds



## tamer safety (15 أغسطس 2011)

السقالة هي منصة مرفوعة علي أعمدة خشبية أو معدنية مركبة بطريقة خاصة لحمل هذه السقالة وتثبيتها. وتستخدم هذه السقالة لحمل العمال المشتغلين في عمل بمكان مرتفع وحمل المعدات المستخدمة والخامات اللازمة للعمل.
يمكنك معرفة المزيد عن الموضوع من خلال الملف PDF 
و تحميل ملف الصور لانواع عديدة من السقالات مضغوط 
التحميل من خلال الروابط

السقالات و انواعها.pdf - 4shared.com - document sharing - download

السقالات صور.rar - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download


أو من المنتدى مباشرة

من أجلكم نهتم بسلامتكم ​


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (16 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي تامر

موضوع مفيد

وأثمن على طريقتك الفريدة والممتازة برفع الملفات على مواقع التحميل (مع العلم أنك هذه المرة نسيت وضع الروابط)
بالاضافة إلى وضعها كملفات مرفقة
نتمنى من جميع الأخوة اتباع نفس الطريقة
كون هناك مواقع تحميل غير متاحة في بعض الدول
مع تحياتي


----------



## tamer safety (17 أغسطس 2011)

أشكرك يا بشمهندس غسان و نعتذر عن وضع الروابط


----------



## Seniorman (17 أغسطس 2011)

*موضوع جميل ومفيد جدا باشمهندس
تشكر على المعلومات والمجهود*


----------



## Abdullah elsebaey (19 أغسطس 2011)

ملفات ممتازة شكرا على المجهود
بارك الله فيك


----------



## krazios (14 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا استاذنا


----------



## فارس740 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكــر


----------



## safety113 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف شكر
بارك الله لك وبك
ومن الله عليك بالحسنات وأذاقك طعم الجنة بعد ان محى من سجلك السيئات
وفقك الله


----------



## احمد سكولز (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Abu Laith (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الشكر الجزيل يا مهندس وجزاك الله خيرااااااااا ..........


----------



## kinghse (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله على المجهود المتواصل والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## mahmoud-taha (8 أكتوبر 2011)

Thank You for your effort.


----------



## احمدعبدالرحمن حسين (9 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد النـاصر (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزيل الشكر

على هذا الطرح الرائع

تحياتي*​


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (17 أبريل 2012)

ملف رائع و بسيط


----------



## aymankeeper (20 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------



## ناجي الزهراني (21 أبريل 2012)

مميز بارك الله فيك إن شاء الله دائم العطاء


----------



## sherifmadkor (21 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مروان القصار (16 مايو 2012)

عافاك الله


----------



## hardaway2000 (22 مارس 2014)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## aaar (20 أكتوبر 2014)

ألف شكر بارك الله لك


----------

